# Bass are HOT!!!



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

With about 6 inches of rain overnight and early morning the ponds on the golf course are a bit flooded.

The bass are hanging out in the newly flooded edges and are aggressive. Since about noon I've been walking out and casting a 5" Strike King Zulu Arkansas Shiner and working it pretty fast. The fish seem to prefer the shallowest, flatest areas of the flooded edges.

I'll catch a couple, in 15 minutes or so, they'll get spooked and I'll come back in for a half hour or so, then do it again. Good consistant pattern all afternoon.

Nothing big, all about 1 to 2 pounds, but AGGRESSIVE, throwing a big bow wave as they see and attack the bait in the shallows, then jumping alot once hooked.

Fun!

Jim


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice!


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Do you just retrieve those lures or work it like a worm? I have some in my tackle box and don't know where they came from. Nice catch


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I "twitch" it back pretty quick so it looks like a wounded minnow. "Twitch, twitch... pause pause,"

Here's the latest and biggest.

3 lb 3 oz on the food scale I took outside.

Jim


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice, I don't know the first thing about freshwater fishing, but that looks dang fun!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

fun, fun...way to go jim t...there are a lot of bass in those ponds and the one behind your place shows that...


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

what golf course??? I dont know of any that will let you fish them.


----------



## Hotsauce (Jul 28, 2009)

nice.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Do you eat golf course fish?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome times Jim...way ta get some rainy day fish!!!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

sailor said:


> Do you eat golf course fish?


Fertilizers, not the best idea.


----------

